# How do I get The Sims Life Stories to work on my computer?????



## meme1224 (Jan 23, 2011)

It comes up with the installation window but then after I click English and Next it says to close all the background tasks and I have except for 3. But two of them the manuel says I'm supposed to keep but I keep trying to delete one and it stays there. Because It says click Control Shift Esc. Click Processes at the top. Then in that tap right above the list click user names. Then it said to delete everything under that user name except explorer.exe and taskmgr.exe But my Toshiba Flash cards won't go away. PLEASE HELP!!!!!:upset:


----------

